# [TR] Skystar2 kurulum denemeleri

## ersan

Merhabalar

Vidalinux-1.1 altinda skystar2 dijital tv kartini kurmaya calisiyorum.

vidalinux-1.1 kernel-2.6.9 ile geliyor

#uname -r

2.6.9-vidalinux1

hazirlanan turkce belgelerden yararlaniyorum

fakat bir yerde tikanip kaldim. Yaptiklarim su sekilde

#cd /usr/src/

#wget http://vidalinux.05t.us/vlos-1.1/2.6.9-vidalinux1-sources.tar.bz2

#tar xvjf 2.6.9-vidalinux1-sources.tar.bz2

#ln -s 2.6.9-vidalinux1 linux

#cd /usr/local/src

#wget http://www.linuxtv.org/dvb/linuxtv-dvb-1.1.1.tar.bz2

#tar -xvjf linuxtv-dvb-1.1.1.tar.bz2

#ln -s linuxtv-dvb-1.1.1 DVB

#cd DVB/build-2.6

#wget http://www.linuxtv.org/dvb/firmware/dvb-ttpci-01.fw-261c

#mv dvb-ttpci-01.fw-261c dvb-ttpci-01.fw

#make

burada soyle bir hata alip kaliyorum

....

create symbolic link `saa7146_fops.c' to `../linux/drivers/media/common/saa7146_fops.c'

create symbolic link `saa7146_hlp.c' to `../linux/drivers/media/common/saa7146_hlp.c'

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.9-vidalinux1/build SUBDIRS=/usr/local/src/linuxtv-dvb-1.1.1/build-2.6

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-vidalinux1'

  LD      /usr/local/src/linuxtv-dvb-1.1.1/build-2.6/built-in.o

  CC [M]  /usr/local/src/linuxtv-dvb-1.1.1/build-2.6/dvbdev.o

  CC [M]  /usr/local/src/linuxtv-dvb-1.1.1/build-2.6/dmxdev.o

  CC [M]  /usr/local/src/linuxtv-dvb-1.1.1/build-2.6/dvb_demux.o

  CC [M]  /usr/local/src/linuxtv-dvb-1.1.1/build-2.6/dvb_filter.o

  CC [M]  /usr/local/src/linuxtv-dvb-1.1.1/build-2.6/dvb_functions.o

  CC [M]  /usr/local/src/linuxtv-dvb-1.1.1/build-2.6/dvb_frontend.o

  CC [M]  /usr/local/src/linuxtv-dvb-1.1.1/build-2.6/dvb_i2c.o

  CC [M]  /usr/local/src/linuxtv-dvb-1.1.1/build-2.6/dvb_net.o

/usr/local/src/linuxtv-dvb-1.1.1/build-2.6/dvb_net.c: In function `dvb_net_eth_type_trans':

/usr/local/src/linuxtv-dvb-1.1.1/build-2.6/dvb_net.c:81: error: union has no member named `ethernet'

make[2]: *** [/usr/local/src/linuxtv-dvb-1.1.1/build-2.6/dvb_net.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [_module_/usr/local/src/linuxtv-dvb-1.1.1/build-2.6] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-vidalinux1'

make: *** [all] Error 2

Bu sorunu nasil asabilirim?

yardimlariniz icin simdiden tesekkurler

ersan

----------

## togan

 *ersan wrote:*   

> Merhabalar
> 
> Vidalinux-1.1 altinda skystar2 dijital tv kartini kurmaya calisiyorum.
> 
> vidalinux-1.1 kernel-2.6.9 ile geliyor
> ...

 

Selam hatalarýný sýrayla söyleyim. 

linuxtv-dvb-1.1.1 bununla dvb sürücüleri kurmaya çalýþýyorsun. eðer emerge -s dvb komutu verirsen ne demek istediðimi daha iyi anlarsýn çünki kurmaya çalýþtýðýn program gentoo portage de  var.

Kernel-2.6.9 zaten DVB support veriyor. Bunun yerine kerneli derlesen ve dvb sürücülerini aktif hale getirsen daha iyi olmazmý ?

Sadece firmware gerekli sana.

```
#cd /herhangi bir yer/home/ersan/download gibi

#wget http://www.linuxtv.org/dvb/firmware/dvb-ttpci-01.fw-261c

#mv dvb-ttpci-01.fw-261c dvb-ttpci-01.fw

#cp  dvb-ttpci-01.fw  /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware/dvb-ttpci-01.fw
```

Eðer standart bir kernelse yeniden derlemekte fayda var.

```
#ls -l /usr/src  çýktýsýný görelim

#lsmod çýktýsý ný görelim

#lspci çýktýsýný görelim.
```

 ona göre karar verebiliriz.

Eðer kernelde dvb moduller aktif ise iþin daha kolay.

Þimdi bundan sonrasýný yazýyorum bununla çalýþýr.

```
cd /usr/local/src

wget http://www.linuxtv.org/download/dvb/linuxtv-dvb-apps-1.1.0.tar.bz2

tar -xvjf linuxtv-dvb-apps-1.1.0.tar.bz2

ln -s linuxtv-dvb-apps-1.1.0 linuxtv

cd linuxtv

make
```

(burada herhangi bir sorun cikmazsa hersey yolunda)

```
cd util/scan

mkdir /root/.szap

./scan dvb-s/Turksat-42.OE | tee /root/.szap/channels.conf

(herhangi baska bir sat olabilir scan/dvb-s dosyasinda baskalarida var, burada secilen Turksat, nede olsa Türkler icin bu howto)

```

burada turksat uydusunda calisan kanallarimizin tarandigini ve listelendigini görecegiz. Devam ediyoruz.

```
cd ..

cd szap

./szap -l
```

(burada kanallarimizin listesini görecegiz) herhangi bir calisan bir kanalin numarasini aklimizda tutuyoruz.ve ben örnek olarak 27 nolu kanali sectim.

```
./szap -n 27 -r
```

(kanalimizin bulundugunu ve calistigini görüyoruz. daha birsey seyredemeyiz acele yok)

ve calisan konsolu calisir halde birakiyoruz ve tekrar baska konsol aciyoruz.

```
#su

#password
```

 ve konsola su kumandayi veriyoruz.

```
xine stdin://mpeg2 < /dev/dvb/adapter0/dvr0 (yada gxine varsa,)

gxine stdin://mpeg2 < /dev/dvb/adapter0/dvr0
```

yada mplayer için

```

mplayer - < /dev/dvb/adapter0/dvr0

```

bu þekilde kesinlikle seyredersin. Ama kernel DVB modulleri kesinlikle olmalý ilk önce. Birde sistemin udev yüklü ise biraz daha farklý kurulum yapýlacak.

Kolay gelsin

----------

## togan

Selam hatýrlatmakta fayda var.

Kernelin nasýl derleneneceði ve grub ayarlarý benim yazdýðým stage kurulum howtolarýnda yazýlý.

Sorun çýkarsa yardýmcý olurum.

Kolay gelsin

----------

## ersan

Merhabalar

simdi oncelikle dediklerinizi bir uygulayacagim kerneli derlemeden once

ciktilar ise su sekilde

bash-2.05b# ls -l /usr/src

total 4

lrwxr-xr-x   1 root root   22 Dec 31 11:52 linux -> linux-2.6.9-vidalinux1

drwxr-xr-x  19 root root 4096 Dec 31 15:56 linux-2.6.9-vidalinux1

bash-2.05b# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

ppp_deflate             6272  0 

bsd_comp                6144  0 

ppp_async              11520  1 

crc_ccitt               2176  1 ppp_async

ppp_generic            24468  7 ppp_deflate,bsd_comp,ppp_async

slhc                    8064  1 ppp_generic

snd_pcm_oss            53800  0 

snd_mixer_oss          20224  1 snd_pcm_oss

lp                     12204  0 

snd_intel8x0           32676  0 

snd_ac97_codec         76000  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_pcm                95752  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              24708  1 snd_pcm

snd                    54756  6 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc         10248  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

parport_pc             31168  1 

parport                40136  2 lp,parport_pc

usblp                  12928  0 

dm_mod                 61180  0 

sbp2                   24456  0 

ohci1394               34052  0 

ohci_hcd               20868  0 

uhci_hcd               32144  0 

usb_storage            30208  0 

usbhid                 32320  0 

ehci_hcd               29316  0 

usbcore               115172  8 usblp,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,usbhid,ehci_hcd

bash-2.05b# lspci

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS645DX Host & Memory & AGP Controller (rev 01)

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] Virtual PCI-to-PCI bridge (AGP)

0000:00:02.0 ISA bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS962 [MuTIOL Media IO] (rev 25)

0000:00:02.1 SMBus: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS961/2 SMBus Controller

0000:00:02.5 IDE interface: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 5513 [IDE]

0000:00:02.7 Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] Sound Controller (rev a0)

0000:00:03.0 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (rev 0f)

0000:00:03.1 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (rev 0f)

0000:00:03.3 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 2.0 Controller

0000:00:0d.0 Network controller: Techsan Electronics Co Ltd B2C2 FlexCopII DVB chip / Technisat SkyStar2 DVB card (rev 01)

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 MX 440] (rev a3)

ilginize tekrar tesekkurler

ersan

----------

## ersan

Merhabalar

#emerge -s dvb

Searching...   

[ Results for search key : dvb ]

[ Applications found : 3 ]

*  media-libs/libdvb

      Latest version available: 0.5.0-r1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 249 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.metzlerbros.org/dvb/

      Description: libdvb package with added CAM library and libdvbmpegtools as well as dvb-mpegtools

      License:     GPL-2

*  media-libs/libdvbpsi

      Latest version available: 0.1.3

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 187 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.videolan.org/libdvbpsi

      Description: library for MPEG TS/DVB PSI tables decoding and generation

      License:     GPL-2

*  media-tv/linuxtv-dvb

      Latest version available: 1.0.1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 660 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.linuxtv.org

      Description: Standalone DVB driver for Linux kernel 2.4.x

      License:     GPL-2

#emerge libdvb

bu komutta linux-2.4.26.tar.bz2 yi indirmeye calisiyor

fakat bende kernel olarak linux-2.6.9 kurulu

bu durumda kerneli yeniden mi derlemem gerekir?

tesekkurler

ersan

----------

## togan

Selam,

Buradakilerin hiçbirisi kurulmayacak. Sadece söylediðim gibi kernel derlenecek ve benim yazdýklarým yapýlacak.

Kolay gelsin

----------

## ersan

Merhabalar ve iyi yillar

kerneli su sekilde derlemeye calistim

#cd /usr/src

#wget http://vidalinux.05t.us/vlos-1.1/2.6.9-vidalinux1-sources.tar.bz2

#tar xvjf 2.6.9-vidalinux1-sources.tar.bz2

#ln -s 2.6.9-vidalinux1 linux 

#cd linux

#make menuconfig

burada 

Devices Drivers -->

Multimedia Devices -->

<M> Video For Linux  

Digital Video Broadcasting Devices  --->

<M>   DVB Core Support  

<M>     ST STV0299 based

<M>     Technisat Skystar2 PCI

alnlarini <M> secip kaydedip ciktim

#make && make modules modules_install install

komutlarini uyguladim ve herhangi bir sorunla karsilasmadim. Umarim dogru yapmisimdir

kerneli derlemeden once /boot su sekilde idi

bash-2.05b# ls -al /boot

total 14522

drwxr-xr-x   4 root root    1024 Dec 28 17:58 .

drwxr-xr-x  20 root root    4096 Dec 28 18:28 ..

-rw-r--r--   1 root root       0 Dec 21 22:45 .keep

-rw-r--r--   1 root root 1231428 Dec 16 01:34 System.map-2.6.9-vidalinux1

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root root 1231428 Dec 16 02:21 System.map-2.6.9-vidalinux_r1

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root       1 Dec 28 17:47 boot -> .

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root    1024 Dec 28 18:27 grub

-rw-r--r--   1 root root 3330007 Dec 16 01:34 initrd-2.6.9-vidalinux1

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root root 3330007 Dec 16 02:21 initrd-2.6.9-vidalinux_r1.img

drwx------   2 root root   12288 Dec 28 19:46 lost+found

-rw-r--r--   1 root root 2826211 Dec 16 01:34 vmlinuz-2.6.9-vidalinux1

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root root 2826211 Dec 16 02:21 vmlinuz-2.6.9-vidalinux_

kerneli derledikten sonra ise su sekle donustu

bash-2.05b# ls -al /boot

total 18545

drwxr-xr-x   4 root root    1024 Dec 31 18:05 .

drwxr-xr-x  20 root root    4096 Dec 28 18:28 ..

-rw-r--r--   1 root root       0 Dec 21 22:45 .keep

lrwxr-xr-x   1 root root      27 Dec 31 18:05 System.map -> System.map-2.6.9-vidalinux1

-rw-r--r--   1 root root 1231428 Dec 31 18:05 System.map-2.6.9-vidalinux1

-rw-r--r--   1 root root 1231428 Dec 16 01:34 System.map-2.6.9-vidalinux1.old

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root root 1231428 Dec 16 02:21 System.map-2.6.9-vidalinux_r1

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root       1 Dec 28 17:47 boot -> .

lrwxr-xr-x   1 root root      23 Dec 31 18:05 config -> config-2.6.9-vidalinux1

-rw-r--r--   1 root root   40239 Dec 31 18:05 config-2.6.9-vidalinux1

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root    1024 Dec 28 18:27 grub

-rw-r--r--   1 root root 3330007 Dec 16 01:34 initrd-2.6.9-vidalinux1

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root root 3330007 Dec 16 02:21 initrd-2.6.9-vidalinux_r1.img

drwx------   2 root root   12288 Dec 28 19:46 lost+found

lrwxr-xr-x   1 root root      24 Dec 31 18:05 vmlinuz -> vmlinuz-2.6.9-vidalinux1

-rw-r--r--   1 root root 2826439 Dec 31 18:05 vmlinuz-2.6.9-vidalinux1

-rw-r--r--   1 root root 2826211 Dec 16 01:34 vmlinuz-2.6.9-vidalinux1.old

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root root 2826211 Dec 16 02:21 vmlinuz-2.6.9-vidalinux_r1

lsmod ile baktigimda skaystar2 olarak bir seyler goruyorum

bash-2.05b# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

lp                     12204  0 

snd_intel8x0           32676  0 

snd_ac97_codec         76000  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_pcm                95752  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              24708  1 snd_pcm

snd                    54756  4 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc         10248  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

skystar2               28164  0 

dvb_core               83504  1 skystar2

i2c_core               23952  1 skystar2

parport_pc             31168  1 

parport                40136  2 lp,parport_pc

usblp                  12928  0 

dm_mod                 61180  0 

sbp2                   24456  0 

ohci1394               34052  0 

ohci_hcd               20868  0 

uhci_hcd               32144  0 

usb_storage            30208  0 

usbhid                 32320  0 

ehci_hcd               29316  0 

usbcore               115172  8 usblp,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,usbhid,ehci_

hcd

Burada kerneli yanlis derlemis olabilirmiyim ve /boot/grub/grub.conf dosyasinda herhagi bir degi$iklik yapmadim. Makineyi sadece bastan baslattım

Sonra su islemleri uyguladim

#cd /usr/local/src

#wget http://www.linuxtv.org/download/dvb/linuxtv-dvb-apps-1.1.0.tar.bz2

#tar -xvjf linuxtv-dvb-apps-1.1.0.tar.bz2

#ln -s linuxtv-dvb-apps-1.1.0 linuxtv

#cd linuxtv

#make

burada da herhangi bir sorun almadan make islemi tamamlandi

Su anda catida iki adet canak anten var LNB1 de Hotbird, LNB2 de ise Turksat var. Bu scan isleminde LNB lerin nasil secilecegini bilmiyorum ama yinede su sekilde devam ettim

#cd util/scan

#mkdir /root/.szap 

#./scan dvb-s/Hotbird-13.0E | tee /root/.szap/channels.conf

scanning dvb-s/Hotbird-13.0E

using '/dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0' and '/dev/dvb/adapter0/demux0'

main:1882: FATAL: failed to open '/dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0': 2 No such file or directory

Burada boyle bir hata aldim. Simdi ne yapabilirm ve nerelerde hata yapiyorum 

yardimlariniz icin tekrar tesekkurler

ersan

----------

## kandemir

 *Quote:*   

> scanning dvb-s/Hotbird-13.0E
> 
> using '/dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0' and '/dev/dvb/adapter0/demux0'
> 
> main:1882: FATAL: failed to open '/dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0': 2 No such file or directory 

 

/dev dosya sistemi ile ilgili bir problem var sanýrým. Makineyi yeniden baþlattýktan sonra ilgili modül yüklenmiyor olabilir.

./scan dvb-s/Hotbird-13.0E | tee /root/.szap/channels.conf komutunu çalýþtýrmadan önce modprobe skystar2 komutunu çalýþtýr. dmesg | tail komutu ile donanýmýn tanýnýp tanýnmadýðýný görebilirsin.

/etc/modules.autoload/kernel-2.6 dosyasý içine skystar2'yi eklersen her açýlýþta modül otomatik yüklenir, her seferinde modprobe demek zorunda kalmazsýn.

----------

## ersan

Merhabalar

Galiba skystar2 modul olarak yuklenmiyor. Soylediklerinizi yaptim ve su ciktilari aldim

#modprobe skystar2

#dmesg | tail

bootsplash: status on console 3 changed to on

bootsplash 3.1.4-2004/02/19-spock-0.1: looking for picture.... found (1024x768, 241339 bytes, v3).

bootsplash: status on console 4 changed to on

bootsplash 3.1.4-2004/02/19-spock-0.1: looking for picture.... found (1024x768, 241339 bytes, v3).

bootsplash: status on console 5 changed to on

mtrr: 0xd0000000,0x4000000 overlaps existing 0xd0000000,0x200000

CSLIP: code copyright 1989 Regents of the University of California

PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

PPP BSD Compression module registered

PPP Deflate Compression module registered

# ./scan dvb-s/Hotbird-13.0E | tee /root/.szap/channels.conf

scanning dvb-s/Hotbird-13.0E

using '/dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0' and '/dev/dvb/adapter0/demux0'

main:1882: FATAL: failed to open '/dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0': 2 No such file or directory

Birde /etc/modules.autoload/kernel-2.6 seklinde bir dosya bende yok fakat su dosyalar var ve icerikleri su sekilde

#ls -al /etc/modules.autoload.d

total 44

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root 4096 Dec 21 22:45 .

drwxr-xr-x  62 root root 4096 Jan  1 16:00 ..

-rw-r--r--   1 root root  470 Dec 21 22:45 ._cfg0000_kernel-2.6

-rw-r--r--   1 root root    0 Dec 21 22:45 .keep

-rw-r--r--   1 root root  571 Dec 21 22:45 kernel-2.4

-rw-r--r--   1 root root  476 Dec 20 04:45 kernel-2.6

#ls -al /etc/modules.d         

total 60

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root 4096 Dec 31 11:56 .

drwxr-xr-x  62 root root 4096 Jan  1 16:00 ..

-rw-r--r--   1 root root    0 Dec 21 22:45 .keep

-rw-r--r--   1 root root 1310 Dec 21 22:45 aliases

-rw-r--r--   1 root root 1162 Dec 28 17:57 alsa

-rw-r--r--   1 root root    0 Dec 28 17:56 anaconda_detected

-rw-r--r--   1 root root  122 Dec 21 22:45 i386

-rw-r--r--   1 root root  268 Dec 28 18:25 ppp

-rw-r--r--   1 root root   36 Dec 31 11:56 svgalib

Tesekkurler

ersan

----------

## kandemir

 *ersan wrote:*   

> Merhabalar
> 
> Galiba skystar2 modul olarak yuklenmiyor. Soylediklerinizi yaptim ve su ciktilari aldim...

 

Tahminen modül yükleniyor, ancak donaným tanýnmýyor. Donanýmý tanýsaydý kesinlikle dmesg çýktýsýnda görülürdü.

 *ersan wrote:*   

> Birde /etc/modules.autoload/kernel-2.6 seklinde bir dosya bende yok fakat su dosyalar var ve icerikleri su sekilde
> 
> #ls -al /etc/modules.autoload.d
> 
> total 44
> ...

 

Bahsettiðim dosya kýrmýzý renkte olan. Bir önceki mesajýmda yanlýþlýkla modules.autoload.d yerine modules.autoload yazdýðýmý farkettim.

----------

## togan

Selam;

```
#emerge -s udev   eðer sistemde udev mevcut ise /dev/dvb   deðiþik yapýlacak. onun sonra açýklamasýný yazacaðým.

#lsmod çýktýsý

#dmesg | grep skystar2

#dmesg | grep dvb

#dmesg | grep video   çýktýsý birde bu kart usb olabilirmi  (yoksa sadece PCI kartmý) bunlarý belýrtmelisin??
```

Bunlarý görelim  ona göre zaten bir howto yazacaðým. A dan Z ye olacak.

Kernel ayarlarý böyle ayarlanýrsa sanýrým uygun.  Sorun çýkarmaz.

```
[x] Video For Linux  

[x] DVB For Linux                                                    │ │

  │ │<x>   DVB Core Support                                               │ │

  │ │---   Supported Frontend Modules                                     │ │

  │ │<x> STV0299 based DVB-S frontend (QPSK)                      

│     <x> Zarlink MT312 Satellite Channel Decoder (QPSK)      

         <x> AV7110 cards                                                     │ │

  │ │ [x]   AV7110 OSD support  

       <x> Technisat Skystar2 PCI    
```

/etc/moules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6  dosyasýna 

saa7146

saa7146_vv  büyük ihtimal lazým deðil ama ekleyelim belki kullanýlýr. Skystar2 tanýmýyorum garanti olsun. 

grub.conf içinde kernel vmlinuz olarak ayarlanmýþsa  yukardaki gibi yaptýðýn (make && make modules modules_install install )derlemelerde ayar deðiþikliði istemez.

Ve enson olarak

```
#ls -l /dev/dvb/adapter0
```

Eðer sistemde udev yok ve kernelde dvb doðru yapýlmýþsa bir çýktý almamýz lazým eðer bir hata varsa zaten hata mesajý verecektir.

----------

## ersan

Merhabalar

Sistemimi aslinda en bastan belirtmeliydim.

Vidalinux-1.1

hda 20 Gb (hda1 winxp- had5 bos - hda6 /boot - hda7 vidalinux-1.1 /resiserfs - hda8 /swap)

hdb 8 Gb (hdb1 /boot - hdb2 /ext3 - hdb3 /swap)

Burada bütün denemelerimi hdb2 de kurulu olan vidalinux-1.1 icewm altinda yapiyorum 

P4-1.8Ghz intel

256Mb ddr ram

64 Mb Mx440-se Geforce ekran karti

Gigabayte anakart

Skystar2 PCI dijital tv kartı

52xcd rom

52x32x52 cd-rw

17" Lg ekran

Dediklerinizi su sekilde uyguladim

#cd /usr/src/linux

#make menuconfig

Device Drivers  --->

Multimedia devices  --->

<M> Video For Linux                                       

Video For Linux  --->                               

Radio Adapters  --->                                

Digital Video Broadcasting Devices  ---> 

[*] DVB For Linux                                                     

<M>   DVB Core Support                                                

DVB-S (satellite) frontends                                 

<M>     ST STV0299 based                                              

<M>     Connexant CX24110 based                                       

<M>     Grundig 29504-491 based                                       

<M>     Zarlink MT312 based                                         

<M>     VLSI VES1893 or VES1993 based

<M>     Grundig 29504-401 base

<M>     Technisat Skystar2 PCI

#make && make modules modules_install install

#nano /etc/moules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 dosyasına

saa7146

saa7146_vv

satirlari eklendi ve sistemi bastan baslattim

Sistem acilirken

Failed to load saa7146

Failed to load saa7146_vv

seklinde hata verdi bende etc/moules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 dosyasina ekledigim satirlari geri kaldirdim.

#emerge -s udev

Searching...   

[ Results for search key : udev ]

[ Applications found : 2 ]

*  app-text/uudeview

      Latest version available: 0.5.20

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 255 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.fpx.de/fp/Software/UUDeview/

      Description: uu, xx, base64, binhex decoder

      License:     GPL-2

*  sys-fs/udev

      Latest version available: 045

      Latest version installed: 045

      Size of downloaded files: 372 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/utils/kernel/hotplug/udev.html

      Description: Linux dynamic and persistent device naming support (aka userspace devfs)

      License:     GPL-2

#lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_pcm_oss            53800  0 

snd_mixer_oss          20224  1 snd_pcm_oss

lp                     12204  0 

snd_intel8x0           32676  0 

snd_ac97_codec         76000  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_pcm                95752  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              24708  1 snd_pcm

snd                    54756  6 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc         10248  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

skystar2               28164  0 

dvb_core               83504  1 skystar2

i2c_core               23952  1 skystar2

parport_pc             31168  1 

parport                40136  2 lp,parport_pc

usblp                  12928  0 

usbcore               115172  2 usblp

#dmesg | grep skystar2

drivers/media/dvb/b2c2/skystar2.c: FlexCopII(rev.130) chip found

drivers/media/dvb/b2c2/skystar2.c: the chip has 6 hardware filters

#dmesg | grep dvb

drivers/media/dvb/b2c2/skystar2.c: FlexCopII(rev.130) chip found

drivers/media/dvb/b2c2/skystar2.c: the chip has 6 hardware filters

#dmesg | grep video

Bu komutta herhangi bir cikti vermiyor

#ls -l /dev/dvb/adapter0

ls: /dev/dvb/adapter0: No such file or directory

Komut ciktilari bu sekilde bir de dikkatimi yeni cekti sistem kapanirken su sekilde bir hata veriyor (hem hda daki vidalinux da hemde hdb deki vidalinux da)

Stopping gdm (OK)

Error stopping gdm

Yardimlarinizla umarim bu sorunu asacagim.

Tekrar tesekkurler

ersan

----------

## togan

Selam

```
#make menuconfig

Device Drivers --->

Multimedia devices --->

<M> Video For Linux      -->>   bu kesinlikle [*] olacak

Video For Linux --->

Radio Adapters --->

Digital Video Broadcasting Devices --->

[*] DVB For Linux

<M> DVB Core Support

DVB-S (satellite) frontends

<M> ST STV0299 based

<M> Connexant CX24110 based

<M> Grundig 29504-491 based

<M> Zarlink MT312 based 

<M> VLSI VES1893 or VES1993 based

<M> Grundig 29504-401 base

<M> Technisat Skystar2 PCI 

```

Burdakilerin hepsi kernele gömülecek yani [*] olacak...Eðer olamayan varsa   <M> kalabilir.

----------

## togan

Selam,

Þimdi gelelim dev sorununa bunlarý yaparsan /dev/dvb deki sorun ortadan kalkar.

udev ile çalýþan gentoo da udev rules eklenmek zorunda

```
#cd /usr/local/src

#wget  http://www.kolkola.org/gentoo/dvb-udev.tar.gz

#tar -xvzf dvb-udev.tar.gz

#cd dvb-udev

#./MAKEDEV-DVB.sh && cp 20-local.rules /etc/udev/rules.d/20-local.rules && cp dvb.sh /etc/udev/scripts/dvb.sh && cp 20-local.permissions /etc/udev/permissions.d/20-local.permissions

```

ve 

```
#ls -l /dev/dvb/adapter0
```

artýk olmasý gerekir.

Bundan sonrasý scan denemesi tekrar yapýlmalý sanýrým çalýþýr.

----------

## ersan

Merhabalar

#make menuconfig

Device Drivers --->

Multimedia devices --->

<M> Video For Linux      -->>   bu kesinlikle [*] olacak

Video For Linux --->

Radio Adapters --->

Digital Video Broadcasting Devices --->

[*] DVB For Linux

<M> DVB Core Support

DVB-S (satellite) frontends

<M> ST STV0299 based

<M> Connexant CX24110 based

<M> Grundig 29504-491 based

<M> Zarlink MT312 based

<M> VLSI VES1893 or VES1993 based

<M> Grundig 29504-401 base

<M> Technisat Skystar2 PCI 

Malasef bunlarin hepsini <M> olarak biraktim <*> isleminde derlemede error veriyor

#cd /usr/local/src

#wget  http://www.kolkola.org/gentoo/dvb-udev.tar.gz

#tar -xvzf dvb-udev.tar.gz

#cd dvb-udev

#./MAKEDEV-DVB.sh && cp 20-local.rules /etc/udev/rules.d/20-local.rules && cp dvb.sh /etc/udev/scripts/dvb.sh && cp 20-local.permissions /etc/udev/permissions.d/20-local.permissions

dediklerinizi uyguladim  ve su ciktilari aldim

Creating DVB devices in /dev/dvb/adapter0

chown: `root.video' syntax is obsolete; use `:' since this will be removed in the future

Creating DVB devices in /dev/dvb/adapter1

chown: `root.video' syntax is obsolete; use `:' since this will be removed in the future

Creating DVB devices in /dev/dvb/adapter2

chown: `root.video' syntax is obsolete; use `:' since this will be removed in the future

Creating DVB devices in /dev/dvb/adapter3

chown: `root.video' syntax is obsolete; use `:' since this will be removed in the future

bash-2.05b# ls -l /dev/dvb/adapter0

total 0

crw-rw-r--  1 root video 212, 1 Jan  2 15:25 audio0

crw-rw-r--  1 root video 212, 6 Jan  2 15:25 ca0

crw-rw-r--  1 root video 212, 4 Jan  2 15:25 demux0

crw-rw-r--  1 root video 212, 5 Jan  2 15:25 dvr0

crw-rw-r--  1 root video 212, 3 Jan  2 15:25 frontend0

crw-rw-r--  1 root video 212, 7 Jan  2 15:25 net0

crw-rw-r--  1 root video 212, 8 Jan  2 15:25 osd0

crw-rw-r--  1 root video 212, 0 Jan  2 15:25 video0

# cd /usr/local/src/linuxtv/util/scan

#modprobe skystar2

#./scan dvb-s/Hotbird-13.0E | tee /root/.szap/channels.conf

scanning dvb-s/Hotbird-13.0E

using '/dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0' and '/dev/dvb/adapter0/demux0'

main:1882: FATAL: failed to open '/dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0': 19 No such device

Burada yine ayni hatayi aldim

acaba winden kalma bir aliskanlikla butun sistemi bastan mý kursam?  :Smile: 

tesekkurler

ersan

----------

## togan

selam

evet tar.gz paketinde bir hata buldum ve düzelttim.

son yazdýðýmý yeniden baþtan baþlayarak  yapýn ve reboot olmasý lazým.

```
#cd /usr/local/src

#wget http://www.kolkola.org/gentoo/dvb-udev.tar.gz

#tar -xvzf dvb-udev.tar.gz

#cd dvb-udev

#./MAKEDEV-DVB.sh 

#cp 20-local.rules /etc/udev/rules.d/20-local.rules && cp dvb.sh /etc/udev/scripts/dvb.sh && cp 20-local.permissions /etc/udev/permissions.d/20-local.permissions 
```

----------

## ersan

lutfen altakini dikkate alinLast edited by ersan on Sun Jan 02, 2005 3:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ersan

Afedersiniz onceki yaziyi yanlis gonderdim

#cd /usr/local/src

#wget http://www.kolkola.org/gentoo/dvb-udev.tar.gz

#tar -xvzf dvb-udev.tar.gz

#cd dvb-udev

#./MAKEDEV-DVB.sh 

Creating DVB devices in /dev/dvb/adapter0

chown: `root.video' syntax is obsolete; use `:' since this will be removed in the future

Creating DVB devices in /dev/dvb/adapter1

chown: `root.video' syntax is obsolete; use `:' since this will be removed in the future

Creating DVB devices in /dev/dvb/adapter2

chown: `root.video' syntax is obsolete; use `:' since this will be removed in the future

Creating DVB devices in /dev/dvb/adapter3

chown: `root.video' syntax is obsolete; use `:' since this will be removed in the future

#cp 20-local.rules /etc/udev/rules.d/20-local.rules && cp dvb.sh /etc/udev/scripts/dvb.sh && cp 20-lo

cal.permissions /etc/udev/permissions.d/20-local.permissions

#ls -l /dev/dvb/adapter0

total 0

crw-rw-r--  1 root video 212, 1 Jan  2 16:08 audio0

crw-rw-r--  1 root video 212, 6 Jan  2 16:08 ca0

crw-rw-r--  1 root video 212, 4 Jan  2 16:08 demux0

crw-rw-r--  1 root video 212, 5 Jan  2 16:08 dvr0

crw-rw-r--  1 root video 212, 3 Jan  2 16:08 frontend0

crw-rw-r--  1 root video 212, 7 Jan  2 16:08 net0

crw-rw-r--  1 root video 212, 8 Jan  2 16:08 osd0

crw-rw-r--  1 root video 212, 0 Jan  2 16:08 video0

#cd /usr/local/src/linuxtv/util/scan

#modprobe skystar2

#./scan dvb-s/Hotbird-13.0E | tee /root/.szap/channels.conf

scanning dvb-s/Hotbird-13.0E

using '/dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0' and '/dev/dvb/adapter0/demux0'

main:1882: FATAL: failed to open '/dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0': 19 No such device

Malasef yine ayni hatayı aliyorum

Brda onceden lsmod komutunda "dvb_core 83504 1 skystar2 " olarak vardi simdi ise su sekilde gozukuyor

# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

lp                     12204  0 

snd_intel8x0           32676  0 

snd_ac97_codec         76000  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_pcm                95752  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              24708  1 snd_pcm

snd                    54756  4 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc         10248  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

skystar2               28164  0 

i2c_core               23952  1 skystar2

parport_pc             31168  1 

parport                40136  2 lp,parport_pc

usblp                  12928  0 

usbcore               115172  2 usblp

Ayrica bir de su sekilde deneme yapayim dedim

http://www.angelfire.com/linux/mattdvb/channels.conf.hotbird

adresindeki "channels.conf.hotbird" dosyasini 

/root/.szap/channels.conf olarak kaydettim

#cd /usr/local/src/linuxtv/util/szap

#./szap -l

......

1104 RIRE

1105 MEDYA TV

1106 ABsat PROMO

1107 ABsat test Radio

1108 MMOV_PF11

1109 MMOV_PF12

1110 MMOV_PF13

1111 MMOV_PF14

1112 MMOV_PF15

1113 MMOV_PF16

1114 sport  ch.

1115 cfn

1116 duel

1117 comedy

1118 fox kids

1119 nat geo

1120 roma ch

Burada bir suru kanal ismi cikti

#./szap -n 982 -r

reading channels from file '/root/.szap/channels.conf'

zapping to 982 'CNNI':

sat 0, frequency = 12597 MHz V, symbolrate 27500000, vpid = 0x00a8, apid = 0x0070

using '/dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0' and '/dev/dvb/adapter0/demux0'

opening frontend failed: No such device

Seklinde bir hata verdi

----------

## togan

/etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel.2.6 içine 

```
stv0299

evdev

dvb_core

dvb

skystar2 

video_buf  

videodev        

v4l1_compat       

v4l2_common
```

#lsmod yaptýðýmýzda bu modulleri görmemiz lazým. eðer göremiyorsak kernel hatalý anlamýdadýr ve dvb çalýþamaz...!!

ekleyin ve reboot yapýn.

Ha unutmadan scan çalýþmazsa hiçbir þey çalýþmaz.

----------

## ersan

Merhabalar

Sonunda oldu mutluluktan ucabilirm  :Smile: 

Fakat bir kac kucuk problemim var 

Dediklerinizi su sekilde yaptim

#nano /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.

stv0299

dvb_core

dvb

skystar2

video_buf 

videodev       

v4l1_compat       

v4l2_common

Ekledikten ve reboot ettim fakat acilista

Faild to load dvb_core

Faild to load dvb

Faild to load videodev

Faild to load v411...

Faild to load v412...

seklinde hata verdi

e aldim

#cd /usr/local/src/linuxtv/util/scan

#./scan dvb-s/Hotbird-13.0E | tee /root/.szap/channels.conf

 Burada kanallari tarayip bitirdi

#cd ..

#cd szap

#./szap -l

Burada da kanallari listeledi

#./szap -n xxx -r

xxx yazan yer listelenen kanallardan birinin numarasini yazdim yazdim

baska bir konsol acip 

#xine stdin://mpeg2 < /dev/dvb/adapter0/dvr0

komutunu verdim fakat ne yaptiysam hic bir kanal acilmadi

bu sefer sunu denedim

#cp /root/.szap/channels.conf /root/.xine/channels.conf

xine yi calistirdim ve ta ta ta bir kanal geldi ve ilk goruntumu aldim

Burada xine de nasil kanal degistirecegimi bulamadim

Simdiye kadar yardim edip sabirlarinizdan dolayi cok tesekkur ederim

ersan

----------

## togan

xine kontrol arayüzünde solda enüst düðme ..

Arýzalý görünen moduller kernelde gömülü olmalý /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6  daki listeden hata bildirenlerii silin.

dvb_core

dvb 

výdeodev

v4l1_compat

v4l2_common  bunlarý silin

sonunda çalýþmasý uðraþýlara deðer....  :Smile:   :Smile: 

xine için kullanýcýyada ekleyebilirsiniz.

cp /root/.szap/channels.conf /home/kullanýcý/.xine/channels.conf

bu þekilde kullanýcý altýnda  xine açýlýp,  xine kontrol arayüzünde dvb tuþlayýp görüntü alabilirsiniz.

ve sol üst de kanal listesini açan tuþa basýn ve kanal deðiþtirin. Direk istediðiniz kanalý týklayýn tamamdýr...

Haaa unutmadan artýk szap çlýþtýrmanýza gerek yok xine artýk onu kendi kontrol ediyor.

ve iyi eðlenceler

Kolay gelsin

----------

## ersan

Merhabalar

Biliyorum biraz cok oluyorum ama bu isi tamamiyle bitirmek istiyorum

Sol ust kosede "playlist" diye bir bolum var onu actigimda bir pencere geliyor

Bu pencerede "Load" bolumunden 

/root/.szap/channels.conf

/root/.xine/channels.conf

dosyalarindan birini secip "Load" dedigimde kanal isimleri geliyor

Buradan herhangi bir kanal ismi sectigimde su sekilde iki tane ayri pencerede hata aliyorum ve acmiyor

---------

-xine engine error-

There is input plugin available to handle 'ARABIC/5 RADI:12437:h:0:27500:0:91:7932'.

Maybe MRL syntax is wrong or file/stream source doesn't exist.

--------------

---------

The specified file or mrl is not found. Please check it twice. (ARABIC/5 RADI:12437:h:0:27500:0:91:7932)

-----------

Fakat xine nin kontrol penceresindeki sag tarafta bulunan "Play next chapter or mrl" tusu ile bir sonraki kanala gecebiliyorum.

Birde /root/.xine/xine-ui_old_playlist.tox diye bir dosya var ve icerigi su sekilde

# toxine playlist

entry {

	identifier = dvb://;

	mrl = dvb://;

};

# END 

Acaba burada mi bir degi$iklik yapmam gerekiyor

Tesekkurler

ersan

----------

## togan

selam

Bundan sonrasýna yorum yapamayacaðým. Kullanýcý olarak login olup deneyin demekten baþka, birde þunu söyleyebilrim gxine kurarak ve channels.conf /home/kullanýcý/.gxine / altýna kopyalayarak deneyin..

kolay gelsin

----------

## rakdere

merhaba Togan

Gentooda tvkarti kurmaya ben de calisiyorum yeniden.

Terrateck dvb-s kartim var su an.

Kernel 2.6.10 kullaniyorum.

Kernel de dvb-s ile ilgili herseyi secili yaptim.

Simdi nereden baslayayim?

selamlar

----------

## ersan

Tekrar merhabalar

Vidalinux-1.1 i simdi ilk hardiskime kurdum ve skystar2 pci dijital tv kartini onceki gibi tanittim fakat yine goruntu alamiyorum. Kurulumu su sekilde yaptim

#cd /usr/src/

#wget http://vidalinux.05t.us/vlos-1.1/2.6.9-vidalinux1-sources.tar.bz2

#tar xvjf 2.6.9-vidalinux1-sources.tar.bz2

#ln -s 2.6.9-vidalinux1 linux 

#cd /usr/local/src

#make menuconfig

Device Drivers --->

Multimedia devices --->

<M> Video For Linux

Video For Linux --->

Radio Adapters --->

Digital Video Broadcasting Devices --->

[*] DVB For Linux

<M> DVB Core Support

DVB-S (satellite) frontends

<M> ST STV0299 based

<M> Connexant CX24110 based

<M> Grundig 29504-491 based

<M> Zarlink MT312 based

<M> VLSI VES1893 or VES1993 based

<M> Grundig 29504-401 base

<M> Technisat Skystar2 PCI

#make && make modules modules_install install

Bu islemlerden sonra makineyi tekrar bastan baslattim.

#emerge xine

#emerge mplayer

#emerge gxine

#cd /usr/local/src

#wget http://www.linuxtv.org/dvb/firmware/dvb-ttpci-01.fw-261c

#mv dvb-ttpci-01.fw-261c dvb-ttpci-01.fw

#cp  dvb-ttpci-01.fw  /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware/dvb-ttpci-01.fw

#cd /usr/local/src

#wget http://www.kolkola.org/gentoo/dvb-udev.tar.gz

#tar -xvzf dvb-udev.tar.gz

#cd dvb-udev

#./MAKEDEV-DVB.sh

#cp 20-local.rules /etc/udev/rules.d/20-local.rules && cp dvb.sh /etc/udev/scripts/dvb.sh && cp 20-local.permissions /etc/udev/permissions.d/20-local.permissions

#nano /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 dosyasýna 

stv0299

evdev

skystar2

video_buf 

Bu islemlerden sonra makineyi tekrar bastan baslattim.

# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_pcm_oss            53800  0 

snd_mixer_oss          20224  1 snd_pcm_oss

lp                     12204  0 

snd_intel8x0           32676  0 

snd_ac97_codec         76000  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_pcm                95752  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              24708  1 snd_pcm

snd                    54756  6 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc         10248  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

parport_pc             31168  1 

parport                40136  2 lp,parport_pc

evdev                   9856  0 

video_buf              21380  0 

skystar2               28164  0 

stv0299                18568  0 

i2c_core               23952  2 skystar2,stv0299

dvb_core               83504  2 skystar2,stv0299

usblp                  12928  0 

dm_mod                 61180  0 

sbp2                   24456  0 

ohci1394               34052  0 

ohci_hcd               20868  0 

uhci_hcd               32144  0 

usb_storage            30208  0 

usbhid                 32320  0 

ehci_hcd               29316  0 

usbcore               115172  8 usblp,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,usbhid,ehci_hcd

# lspci

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS645DX Host & Memory & AGP Controller (rev 01)

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] Virtual PCI-to-PCI bridge (AGP)

0000:00:02.0 ISA bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS962 [MuTIOL Media IO] (rev 25)

0000:00:02.1 SMBus: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS961/2 SMBus Controller

0000:00:02.5 IDE interface: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 5513 [IDE]

0000:00:02.7 Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] Sound Controller (rev a0)

0000:00:03.0 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (rev 0f)

0000:00:03.1 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (rev 0f)

0000:00:03.3 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 2.0 Controller

0000:00:0d.0 Network controller: Techsan Electronics Co Ltd B2C2 FlexCopII DVB chip / Technisat SkyStar2 DVB card (rev 01)

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 MX 440] (rev a3)

#emerge -s dvb

Searching...   

[ Results for search key : dvb ]

[ Applications found : 3 ]

*  media-libs/libdvb

      Latest version available: 0.5.0-r1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 249 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.metzlerbros.org/dvb/

      Description: libdvb package with added CAM library and libdvbmpegtools as well as dvb-mpegtools

      License:     GPL-2

*  media-libs/libdvbpsi

      Latest version available: 0.1.3

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 187 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.videolan.org/libdvbpsi

      Description: library for MPEG TS/DVB PSI tables decoding and generation

      License:     GPL-2

*  media-tv/linuxtv-dvb

      Latest version available: 1.0.1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 660 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.linuxtv.org

      Description: Standalone DVB driver for Linux kernel 2.4.x

      License:     GPL-2

# emerge -s udev

Searching...   

[ Results for search key : udev ]

[ Applications found : 2 ]

*  app-text/uudeview

      Latest version available: 0.5.20

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 255 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.fpx.de/fp/Software/UUDeview/

      Description: uu, xx, base64, binhex decoder

      License:     GPL-2

*  sys-fs/udev

      Latest version available: 045

      Latest version installed: 045

      Size of downloaded files: 372 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/utils/kernel/hotplug/udev.html

      Description: Linux dynamic and persistent device naming support (aka userspace devfs)

      License:     GPL-2

# dmesg | grep skystar2

drivers/media/dvb/b2c2/skystar2.c: FlexCopII(rev.130) chip found

drivers/media/dvb/b2c2/skystar2.c: the chip has 6 hardware filters

# dmesg | grep dvb

drivers/media/dvb/b2c2/skystar2.c: FlexCopII(rev.130) chip found

drivers/media/dvb/b2c2/skystar2.c: the chip has 6 hardware filters

#dmesg | grep video

Kernel command line: gentoo=nodevfs udev root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc real_root=/dev/hda7 vga=0x317 video=vesa:ywrap,mtrr splash=silent

(Burasinin normal olup olmadigini bilmiyorum. Diger harddiskimdeki bu komut soyle bir cikti veriyor 

"Linux video capture interface: v1.00")

# ls -l /dev/dvb/adapter0

total 0

crw-rw-r--  1 root video 212, 1 Jan  3 22:58 audio0

crw-rw-r--  1 root video 212, 6 Jan  3 22:58 ca0

crw-rw-r--  1 root video 212, 4 Jan  3 22:58 demux0

crw-rw-r--  1 root video 212, 5 Jan  3 22:58 dvr0

crw-rw-r--  1 root video 212, 3 Jan  3 22:58 frontend0

crw-rw-r--  1 root video 212, 7 Jan  3 22:58 net0

crw-rw-r--  1 root video 212, 8 Jan  3 22:58 osd0

crw-rw-r--  1 root video 212, 0 Jan  3 22:58 video0

#cd /usr/local/src

#wget http://www.linuxtv.org/download/dvb/linuxtv-dvb-apps-1.1.0.tar.bz2

#tar -xvjf linuxtv-dvb-apps-1.1.0.tar.bz2

#ln -s linuxtv-dvb-apps-1.1.0 linuxtv

#cd linuxtv

#make

cat: CVS/Root: No such file or directory

make -C util 

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/local/src/linuxtv-dvb-apps-1.1.0/util'

make -C lib 

make[2]: Entering directory `/usr/local/src/linuxtv-dvb-apps-1.1.0/util/lib'

make[2]: `lnb.o' is up to date.

make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/local/src/linuxtv-dvb-apps-1.1.0/util/lib'

make -C szap 

make[2]: Entering directory `/usr/local/src/linuxtv-dvb-apps-1.1.0/util/szap'

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 please copy an appropriate channels.conf-XXX channel list for DVB-S/C/T

   to ~/.szap/channels.conf

      ~/.czap/channels.conf

      ~/.tzap/channels.conf

 and then call ./szap for DVB-S, ./czap for DVB-C or ./tzap for DVB-T

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/local/src/linuxtv-dvb-apps-1.1.0/util/szap'

make -C scan 

make[2]: Entering directory `/usr/local/src/linuxtv-dvb-apps-1.1.0/util/scan'

make[2]: `scan' is up to date.

make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/local/src/linuxtv-dvb-apps-1.1.0/util/scan'

make -C dvbnet 

make[2]: Entering directory `/usr/local/src/linuxtv-dvb-apps-1.1.0/util/dvbnet'

make[2]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/local/src/linuxtv-dvb-apps-1.1.0/util/dvbnet'

make -C dvbdate 

make[2]: Entering directory `/usr/local/src/linuxtv-dvb-apps-1.1.0/util/dvbdate'

make[2]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/local/src/linuxtv-dvb-apps-1.1.0/util/dvbdate'

make -C dvbtraffic 

make[2]: Entering directory `/usr/local/src/linuxtv-dvb-apps-1.1.0/util/dvbtraffic'

make[2]: `dvbtraffic' is up to date.

make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/local/src/linuxtv-dvb-apps-1.1.0/util/dvbtraffic'

make -C av7110_loadkeys 

make[2]: Entering directory `/usr/local/src/linuxtv-dvb-apps-1.1.0/util/av7110_loadkeys'

make[2]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/local/src/linuxtv-dvb-apps-1.1.0/util/av7110_loadkeys'

make[1]: Nothing to be done for `FORCE'.

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/local/src/linuxtv-dvb-apps-1.1.0/util'

make -C test 

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/local/src/linuxtv-dvb-apps-1.1.0/test'

make[1]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/local/src/linuxtv-dvb-apps-1.1.0/test'

(kurulum bu sekilde bitirdi)

#cd util/scan

#mkdir /root/.szap

#./scan dvb-s/Hotbird-13.0E | tee /root/.szap/channels.conf 

(Burada da kanallari normal bir sekilde buldu)

#cd ../szap

#./szap -l

#./szap -n 1332 -r

Burada da normal olarak sinyal geliyor

#xine stdin://mpeg2 < /dev/dvb/adapter0/dvr0

#gxine stdin://mpeg2 < /dev/dvb/adapter0/dvr0

#mplayer - < /dev/dvb/adapter0/dvr0

(bu komutlarin hic biri ile goruntu gelmiyor)

#cp /root/.szap/channels.conf /root/.xine

#cp /root/.szap/channels.conf /root/.gine

# xine

This is xine (X11 gui) - a free video player v0.99.3.

(c) 2000-2004 The xine Team.

xiTK received SIGSEGV signal, RIP.

Aborted

Program calistiktan sonra butun kanallari gorebiliyorum fakat birini acmaya calistigimda goruntu gelmiyor xine kilitleniyor ve yaklasik 1 dakika sonra yukaridaki ciktiyi vererek tamamen kendiliginden kapaniyor

Acaba atladigim bir yer mi var?

Tesekkurler

ersan

----------

## ersan

Tekrar merhabalar

arastirmadan yazdigim icin cok cok ozurler

su sekilde artik izleyebiliyorum

Bir terminal acip su komutlari veriyorum

# cd /usr/local/src/linuxtv/util/szap

# ./szap -r "102.5 HIT CH"

Baska bir terminal acip su komutu verdigimde goruntu geliyor

xine stdin://mpeg2 < /dev/dvb/adapter0/dvr0

Fakat xine programini bu komutlari calistirmadan verdigimde ayni hatayi aliyorum.

Sorun xine ayarlarinda olabilir mi?

Tesekkurler

ersan

----------

## rakdere

Bence cozmussun artik sorunu.

Togan bana Susede dvb kurdugunda ayni sistemle kurmustu.

----------

## togan

Selam Ersan,

```
#cp /root/.szap/channels.conf /root/.xine

#cp /root/.szap/channels.conf /root/.gxine 
```

  burada siz gene root altýna kopyalýyorsunuz.. /home/ersan/.xine/   altýna kopyalayýp deneyin..

 Sonra Kullanýcý olarak login ol ve öyle çalýþtýr... Çünki root olarak xine veya gxine sorun çýkarabilir.. Bunu engellemek için ya normal kullanýcý olarak xine veya gxine komutu verilecek yada sux emerge edilip.. konsolda su yerine sux ile root olunacak...( bazen buda sorun çýkarýyor).. Sanýrým bu þekilde son hatalarda giderilir..

Kolay gelsin

----------

## ersan

Merhabalar

Hocam malasef ne yaptiysam olmuyor her seferinde xine kilitlenip kapaniyor.

Ama olsun komut vererek goruntu alabiliyorum o da iyi.

birde icewm e turkce giris yaptgimda xine  "keybindings error" diye bir hata ciktisi veriyor.

fakat ingilizce girisde bu hatayi almiyorum.

Anladigim kadari ile sorun fontlarla alakali

Bir yerde okumustum ama simdi hatirlamiyorum xineyi calistiriken turkce dil desteksiz yani ingilizce olarak baslatilinca bu hata alinmaz deniyordu LOCALLE=EN gibi bir komuttu 

Tekrar tesekkurler

ersan

----------

## ersan

Merhabalar

#cd /usr/local/src/linuxtv/util/scan

#./scan dvb-s/Hotbird-13.0E | tee /root/.szap/channels.conf

komutu ile "LNB1" deki Hotbird kanallarini tariyor ve buluyorum

#./scan dvb-s/Turksat-42.0E | tee /root/.szap/channels.conf

Bu komutla "LNB2" de bulunan Turksat uydusundan bir turlu yayin alamiyordum.

Soyle bir cozumle artik yayÄ±nlari aliyorum

#gedit /root/.szap/channels.conf

Burada Hotbird kanallari bulunuyor en alta su satirlari ekleyerek Turksat kanallarinida artik izleyebiliyorum

atv:12633:v:1:4800:308:256:1

CNN TURK:11804:v:1:24444:512:650:1

DREAM TV:11804:v:1:24444:513:660:2

EURO D:11804:v:1:24444:514:670:3

KANAL A:11159:v:1:3150:33:34:1

SHOW TV:11068:v:1:4000:308:256:2

TRT 01:11096:v:1:27500:512:513:1

TRT 02:11096:v:1:27500:512:613:5

TRT 03:11096:v:1:27500:812:813:12

TRT 04:11096:v:1:27500:912:913:13

TRT INT:11096:v:1:27500:712:713:9

NTV INT:12715:v:1:2965:308:256:1

STAR:12652:h:1:22500:1012:1011:2

KRAL:12652:h:1:22500:1001:1001:1

METRO:12652:h:1:22500:5440:5441:47

mtv:12006:h:1:2400:308:256:1

Diger kanallarida su sekilde yazabilirsiniz

Kanal adi:Frekarans:Pozisyon:Disec:Symbolrate:Video:Audio:SID

Bir terminalde su komutlari veriyorum

#cd /usr/src/local/linuxtv/util/szap

#./szap -r "TRT 01"

Baska bir terminalde ise

#xine stdin://mpeg2 < /dev/dvb/adapter0/dvr0

komutlari ile yayinlari izleyebiliyorum

Umarim birilerinin isine yarar

Not: Bu arada dijital radyo kanallarini dinleyebilecegim bir program ismi verebilirmisiniz ya da skystar2 dijital tv kartini destekleyen bir radyo programi. xine ile dinleyebiliyorum fakat daha basit bir program ariyorum

tesekkurler 

ersan

----------

## togan

 *Quote:*   

> Ersan Not: Bu arada dijital radyo kanallarini dinleyebilecegim bir program ismi verebilirmisiniz ya da skystar2 dijital tv kartini destekleyen bir radyo programi. xine ile dinleyebiliyorum fakat daha basit bir program ariyorum

 

Selam

DVB kartýnda MPEG hardware decoder olmadýðý zaman MPEG decoder olarak xine gxine yada mplayer programlarýný kullanma mecburiyetin var buna radyoda dahil çünki radyo olarak gelen yayýnda mpeg olarak geliyor..

Þu ana kadar bu durumu destekleyen baþkaca program yok Ersan.. Benim bildiðim þu an bu, belki yeni birþeyler çýktýysa bilemem tabii...

kolay gelsin

----------

